# Any News on the BSRT 912??



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey guys, Any one have any inside scoop on the new BSRT 912 modified? I am on the waiting list and waiting patiently. (yeah right) I spoke to Dean last week and he said soooon "we're waiting for tires". He whet my appitite by telling me how stupid fast it was. I can't call again and be sued for "slot car harrassment". Let me know........... mj


----------

